
Mozilla's Asm.js Technology Drives Dungeon Defenders For The Web - cpeterso
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/22/mozillas-asm-js-technology-makes-its-commercial-debut-with-dungeon-defenders-for-the-web/
======
jflowers45
in case you're anxious to try this out, worth noting that "To get access to
the web version, you will have to buy the desktop version on Steam or the
Android version later today"

